# 2009-2010 Northeast Grand Slam



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Dear Racers,


The Gate, CRC Raceway, The Track, and Fastcats are the proud hosts of the second annual 2009-2010 Northeast Grand Slam. The first year of the Grand Slam was a success, and it was our pleasure bringing these events to you. We continue to believe that by supporting local facilities with this series, the tracks that have become a staple in the region will stand a better chance of survival. There remains a strong field of talent in this part of the country, and the Northeast Grand Slam will provide us with a handful of regional venues to compete with each other in the classes that have gained the most regional interest.

Here is the youtube link to the 2008-2009 year in review. Thanks for Mike Hanulec for getting this together for us.





We would like to announce just a few changes to this year’s program:

Classes Offered:
17.5 & 10.5 Foam Sedan (6-Cell NiMH or 2S Lipo)
17.5 & 13.5 Rubber Sedan (6-Cell NiMH or 2S Lipo)
17.5 & 10.5 1/12 (all 1S Lipo)
*All motors and batteries must be ROAR approved.

Class Restriction:
If you have finished in the Top 5 at a National level event (ROAR Nats, IIC, Indoor Champs, Snowbirds), you may not participate in the 17.5 class. For example, if you finished 3rd in stock foam sedan at the ROAR Nats, you can only run 10.5 Foam Sedan, 10.5 1/12 and 13.5 rubber for the Grand Slam.

Points:
There will no longer be 5 bonus points for participation in all four events.

Raceway Choice:
As with last year, each track will have the option of hosting a "Raceway Choice" class.* Many tracks have a particular class that is a favorite of the local racers - Vintage T/A, Formula 1, WorldGT, etc.* This class will use the established class rules of that local facility, and will be disclosed upon distribution of their particular race flyer.

We understand that many racers still would like the opportunity to attend at least one of the National events, so the series will not interfere with any of those existing races.

The schedule is:

Oct 30 – Nov 1, 2009 The Gate/Strongsville Holiday Inn Cleveland, OH

December 11-13, 2009 The Track Gaithersburg, MD

January 15-17, 2010 CRC Raceway Rome, NY

February 19-21, 2010 Fastcats (Awards Presentation) Oakville, Ontario, CA

The final race in Canada was moved to the end of the schedule to allow all racers ample time to secure their passports. This process has been streamlined, and now takes just 4-6 weeks, so please plan ahead. For the racers that live in New York or Michigan you are allowed to upgrade your drivers licence to an EDL, Enhanced Drivers Licence, so you do not need a passport. More details to come.*
*
- Paul Ciccarello
- Chris Goetz
- Mike McBride


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Oct 30 – Nov 1, 2009 The Gate/Strongsville Holiday Inn Cleveland, OH


*NOT GOOD*.


----------

